# Positive affirmations about IBS



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I was doing some positive writings about myself to help with negative thinking and thought it would be a good idea to write some about IBS. regardless if we believe or not, lets list some.ok, I'll start.I will conquer IBSThe pain, gas, bloating and C/D will go awayok now is your turn......


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

IBS is an illness.If I wouldn't blame myself if I had cancerThen why do I blame myself for IBS?


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

I will be better tomorrow.tom


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I will control IBS not have it control meI may not be cured but I that won't stop me from doing what I want.


----------



## MARYSINGS (Jul 4, 2003)

I will not fail.I will not let IBS take all my joy.







Life is too short.


----------



## TheEncourager (Jan 1, 2004)

You can get the books The Donï¿½t Sweat Affirmations by Richard Carlson and I Can Do It by Louise L. Hay from Amazon.com These books should have affirmations to keep you positive.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Thanks I will look into that


----------

